# rangefinder recommendations



## csteinberg (Oct 18, 2005)

What's the latest and greatest for 3d? Would like down to tenth of a yard. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ar1220 (May 18, 2014)

Nikon 
Vortex
Leupold


----------



## bowhunterz759 (Jan 26, 2011)

I bought a new Nikon it was junk wouldn't range black targets so I took it back and got a vortex and the same thing so stay away from the cheap ones pay a little more and get quality I checked out a sig and it was awesome


----------



## csteinberg (Oct 18, 2005)

I had my mind made up on a leica, but it did not have angle compensation under 100 yd.... 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## FMoore72 (Jul 6, 2019)

I've got the Bushnell 600 and it works really well


----------



## 21nwingate (Jul 22, 2019)

vortex is an american brand there are a few other american brands too.


----------



## Mr. Ken (Aug 6, 2019)

I just picked up a Leupold RX-1300I TBR rangefinder. I haven't used it in a match yet. It seems to be pretty good. It has read every distance that I clicked on even late in the afternoon.


----------



## robbychase (Aug 6, 2019)

do the vortex range the black targets pretty good? we shot metropolis and had 3 different rangefinders, all read different on a black target,, believe, Halo,Bushnell and Nikon,


----------



## Simplesam (Feb 15, 2017)

I got a Sig Kilo 1250 a while back and it’s decent, accurate. Has Angle modifier but one Thing I don’t like is the black info on the view.


----------



## B3AV3R (Apr 19, 2006)

Leupold RX-Full Draw 3. It's fast, precise, compensates for angles and handles black targets better than any of the others that I've used.


----------



## okiebowdoc (Dec 22, 2009)

Well i was at the ASA classic also and had Nikon,Halo,Sig in our group the Halo was 3yds hot on black targets Nikon and Sig seem to work ok


----------



## colegrp (Feb 26, 2015)

Mr. Ken said:


> I just picked up a Leupold RX-1300I TBR rangefinder. I haven't used it in a match yet. It seems to be pretty good. It has read every distance that I clicked on even late in the afternoon.


This is the one I've been using since they first came out. I'm liking it a lot. No issues whatsoever.


----------



## CreativeCthulhu (Nov 9, 2012)

The new Sig BDX line is pretty sweet. The entry level model doesn’t allow for external Bluetooth devices (like a Kestrel) so a lot of us rifle guys bought a RF/Scope bundle and sold the RF to upgrade cheaper. Also has a red LED display that’s nice and bright.


----------



## TimberGhost74 (Nov 22, 2016)

Just got the Leupold RX-1300I, and I will say it is the best rangefinder I have used. It ranges all colors the same, cloudy, bright sun, raining, does not matter. Easy to use, and easy to read. Good price point.


----------



## GuardianAngel (Jan 21, 2011)

I have got a Sig Sauer Kilo 850 and is very consistent. But it does read half a yard short (measured it against a tape), but as long as you remember that then it is fine.


----------



## Dino757 (Jul 2, 2016)

My leupold RX-1200 died after last hunting season so I replaced it with another Leupold. It isn't the full draw but looks just like it. Ranges targets out to 50 checked with a tape. My main concern was black targets but it works great on those too. Only down fall I see is it doesn't have the Red display. Not an issue for 3D but for hunting I really like the red display. Some times early in the morning when I am ranging different shooting lanes I have to range the spot and look to an opening in the canopy to see the display.


----------



## Jgowen (Aug 18, 2019)

Nikon!


----------



## Kylakebuck (Aug 20, 2019)

Leupold is the best I’ve found, but it ain’t great by any means just my opinion?


----------



## Mossyhorns16 (Nov 18, 2018)

Vortex razor awesome rangefinder use for golf and shooting !!! Plus lifetime guarantee


----------



## tristen2129 (Sep 9, 2019)

Nikon arrow ID 3000 very clear and crisp to look through less strain on the eye


----------



## Dodgecowboy (Sep 19, 2016)

Nikon and get one that is for archery bc a lot of one that are not want do some of the shorter yardages


----------



## Southstar (Feb 8, 2018)

I like the Nikon arrow is 3000


----------



## dhambrose (May 18, 2019)

So many choices


----------



## Tipe (May 19, 2018)

I have Leupold RX-1600I TBR/W and it's ½ meter accurate up to 90m. 
Haven't test it longer 'cause I have only 90m meter where to compare.
Tested 2 times outdoors, diefferent lighting situations and indoors up to 35m what is longest distance where I can shoot in my range.
Same indoors than outdoors so it's not much variable when light changes.

I give 4.5/5 stars for it, Leica has better optic but it's slower to pick measure in dark places.. that's why I choose Leupold when I tested them side by side in shop.


----------



## 5BtoSB (Sep 26, 2019)

I have a Leupold RX-1600 and have been really happy with it so far


----------



## MSGLITT (Oct 23, 2017)

Leupold RX-1300I TBR rangefinder. love it


----------



## clintbc13 (Dec 16, 2009)

Leupold RX 1600


----------



## Jsustala (Nov 24, 2019)

leupold rx2800 tbr doubles for rifle side aswell


----------



## Mtnhighhunters (Jan 2, 2020)

My vortex is golden


----------



## ryanquinlan (Jan 2, 2020)

Have a Halo currently, not impressed with it. Almost impossible to read the display unless you're ranging something light in color. Any recommendations so far that have a red display like on the Swarovski EL Range binos?


----------

